
17 things that change forever when you live abroad - uqimu
http://masedimburgo.com/2014/06/04/17-things-change-forever-live-abroad/
======
hamsternipples
she certainly is a lot more exuberant in her points than me, however as
someone who has "lived abroad" for more than 8 years now, I don't consider it
"living abroad" at all - yet I agree with her conjecture... I believe that
"living abroad" should be something that intelligent countries require their
citizens to do (instead of something idiotic like required military service).

things I find most notably true in her article are the following:

1\. I find myself much more patient

2\. I find it difficult to express myself in "only" english anymore

3\. living out of a suitcase is possibly one of the most liberating
experiences ever.

4\. the learned concept that all over this planet there are so many individual
experiences happening at the same time, and many of which I could never even
understand because I don't know the culture, or am not aware that this is even
a possibility of existence. amazing.

------
ingravidesa
the experience is certainly priceless. I would recommend it to anyone
hesitating, you won't regret it.

